# Your Favorite piece of Issue Gear



## Grunt (13 Feb 2005)

So whats your favorite piece of issued equpiment, and why?

I really like the Goretex Combat Jacket, it not only looks good ;D, it works well in all sorts of weather including winter, keeps you warm and dry, has optional ventilition under the arms for when you are moving, multiple pockets, and the best feature imo, it zips up into itself for storage and can be carried with the carry strap or strapped to your buttpack.


----------



## Sapper24 (13 Feb 2005)

I would have to say my most favorite peice of equipment is my ranger blanket...its doesn't seem like it will keep you warm because it is so thin, but it sure does keep you warm....


----------



## Grunt (13 Feb 2005)

Also good for sleeping in when you dont want to mess your sheets up on course before morning inspection ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Feb 2005)

I would have said the ranger blanket as well, but mine was never issued...

I will have to say my Lanyard and Whistle... it was perfect for the LCF, and it was damn loud when you needed to get peoples' attention, in the mess, to rally them to go out to McVeigh's on a Friday night.

tess


----------



## gun plumber (14 Feb 2005)

Poly pro long underware.
Very warm and comfy.Exellent even for civy activities as a base layer.


----------



## Blakey (14 Feb 2005)

My accu wedge.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

Sapper24 do yo have the new thermal blanket.   Basically a ranger blanket with a zipper so you can zip it up like a   sleeping bag as well as a zippered head hole so you can wear it like a pancho.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

accu wedge = what


----------



## Blakey (14 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> accu wedge = what


Yer kiddin me , right?


----------



## Sapper24 (14 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Sapper24 do yo have the new thermal blanket.  Basically a ranger blanket with a zipper so you can zip it up like a  sleeping bag as well as a zippered head hole so you can wear it like a pancho.


no I only got the ranger blanket...the thermal blanket sounds cool though, but are they only issuing it to the reg. forces right now?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

Ah.   I didn't realize it was called that. I thought it was called a who ha. Yes most useful.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

I suppose it is a reg force first thing.


----------



## Gayson (14 Feb 2005)

My favorite kit is my bivy bag.

I like it because it can be packed down, great for those long nights in an OP when off shift.


----------



## Pencil Tech (14 Feb 2005)

I really like my Gerber, It really comes in handy.


----------



## Yeoman (14 Feb 2005)

I LOVED my old ranger blanket. I was the only guy I have ever known to own a green one (not the yank woodland one, but an actually olive drab one). the new one does keep you warm, but to me it's not as good. I want to get another, get some fastex clips and BAM got a full body ranger blanket 
Greg


----------



## qor556 (14 Feb 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Yer kiddin me , right?




that thing is a pain in the a** lol. Mine always finds a way to get lost  >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

We have now been issued SOG's.
Yeoman you could always add your RB to the new thermal blanket.   They let us keep our Ranger blankets.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

qor556 you know those things aren't really necessary unless your weapon is REALLY loose.  But I think I get your meaning.


----------



## Yeoman (14 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> We have now been issued SOG's.
> Yeoman you could always add your RB to the new thermal blanket.   They let us keep our Ranger blankets.



didn't let us; I fought like hell, but they knew I had my ranger blanket and didn't "loose it". all the new kit we got, we were voluntold to turn it in.
I hate the sog
Greg


----------



## qor556 (14 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> qor556 you know those things aren't really necessary unless your weapon is REALLY loose.  But I think I get your meaning.



Oh I see. Life just seems a little easier without it, I've used it with and without and it doesn't seem to make too much of a difference for me. But who's to say I haven't had much experience compared to most of you.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

humm thats odd.   We just got our new blanket.   No turn in.   Same with the new glasses and SOG, no turn in required.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

The wpn tech's took ours away because there wasn't really any use for them.  If it is a struggle to break open your weapon with the widget in there then you don't need it.


----------



## poko (14 Feb 2005)

:warstory: I like it all except the gortex boot to slippery in cold condition but there comming out with a new sole for them that should be intresting. I like the new belaclave the green one it so nice and warm. The ICE grear is great it keep you super warm and it got good ventilation. The balistick glass got realy good sun protection just tend to fog up a bit in the winter. The LCV fit realy good. Just got some loading problem that what i read in the forum. I like it all i find it way better then what we used to have. Go canada


----------



## silentbutdeadly (14 Feb 2005)

the reason for the widget as you call it , is to improve your shooting on the range , its there to prevent the wiggling(since we are in "w" words) in your weapon , so if the weapons tech took them away, get it back! and with alittle muscle and it won't be hard to open!


----------



## Sapper24 (14 Feb 2005)

poko said:
			
		

> :warstory: I like it all except the gortex boot to slippery in cold condition but there comming out with a new sole for them that should be intresting. I like the new belaclave the green one it so nice and warm. The ICE grear is great it keep you super warm and it got good ventilation. The balistick glass got realy good sun protection just tend to fog up a bit in the winter. The LCV fit realy good. Just got some loading problem that what i read in the forum. I like it all i find it way better then what we used to have. Go canada


I agree with poko about the gortex boots they do make it very slippery to walk in cold conditions. I just have a few questions, like about the ICE gear...what is it? and the Ballistic glasses, are they reg. force issue only?


----------



## dw_1984 (15 Feb 2005)

ICE = Integrated Clothing Ensemble (or something like that)

Think all your goretex stuff...jacket, parka, overalls, fleece, windpants, gloves (large black one's w/ the green gauntlet) but in CADPAT instead of olive drab.

As far as I know, the ballistic glasses are reg force issue (or Roto).  Apparently cdr of 2CMBG said that everyone will wear THESE glasses in the field (no Oakleys, etc) unless you wear glasses (as the prescription lenses for the issued ones aren't ready).

Maybe a reg force person could correct/elaborate on this.


----------



## Sapper24 (15 Feb 2005)

Hey thanks for all of the info man


----------



## Byerly (15 Feb 2005)

ICE = Integrated clothing ensemble = th newest stuff in CADPAT, as stated
IECS = Improved environmental clothing System = the "new" stuff in OD

Stu


----------



## PVT DJ (15 Feb 2005)

Mine is the ranger blanket. I love it so much


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (16 Feb 2005)

I love the fleece top, that thing is awesome. Keeps you warm but isn't too bulky. My favorite for field exercises.


----------



## pegged (16 Feb 2005)

I'm going to say my Goretex socks. Every time I went to the field in SQ, weather it was target designation, GRITS, the ranges, it rained. Everyone else had wet feet except my buddy and I. Boots dried, didn't have to change socks until the next day it was great. Luckily it didn't rain on our field ex except once for 5 minutes lol.

The main reason I love em.....Active Edge '04. If anyone was there and remembers the first 2-3 days, argh. Rain day and night, and you couldn't dry out your clothes in the improvised shelters. It was great cause I just went through the pairs of socks I packed, and didn't have to change them 10 times in one day. I now have the goretex boots but damn I love those socks.


----------



## KevinB (16 Feb 2005)

Bivy bag - the original one that are REAL GOR-TEX - not the new Mustang safety "reasonable" handdrawn faximile of gortex.

 The only issue piece of kit I think I actually use...  ;D


----------



## perry (16 Feb 2005)

My favorite piece of kit would be my desert boots or my jungle boots. Good foot wear is key for any soldier.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2005)

My ear plugs. I can smile and nod approvingly while listening to our young, newbie officers. They think I'm paying attention, and I don't have to listen ;D


----------



## Sapper24 (16 Feb 2005)

Hahaha recceguy thats a good one...lol


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> My ear plugs. I can smile and nod approvingly while listening to our young, newbie officers. They think I'm paying attention, and I don't have to listen ;D



Hey! ......You used to do that to me!      


I always thought you were deaf.     ;D

GW


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2005)

Shucks. Sorry George, forgot you were here


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2005)

Oooh... Tough call.

Bivy bag would have to be the best, I think. Nothing beats being able to sleep anywhere and stay dry. After that, the Gortex jacket and windpants- great kit for winter exs. I'll be using it some more this weekend. The Gortex socks likewise. I love the Gortex boots for how damned comfy they are, though I wish they were approved wear for slightly colder temperatures. I've worn them outside in fairly cold (-20?) while off duty with no problem, but I guess it isn't kosher for field use. Shame- I prefer them over the Muklucks, and hate ahving to carry both in case the temperature goes below -10. Mukklucks are bulky kit.


----------



## Korus (17 Feb 2005)

I don't mind the goretex boots for "fieldwork" when I'm in the CP, but when I'm actually walking for any distance (i.e. when I'm attached to an Infantry Pl), I find the absolute lack of ankle support horrible..

As for favorite piece of kit? oohh.. hard to say. I'd have to say the thermal underwear.. They keep me nice and warm.


----------



## McGowan (17 Feb 2005)

Sapper24 said:
			
		

> I would have to say my most favorite peice of equipment is my ranger blanket...its doesn't seem like it will keep you warm because it is so thin, but it sure does keep you warm....



I have found the olive drab ones are better for blankets, but the woodland ones are better for sleeping bags...but sleeping is for civilians


----------



## eliteboris (17 Feb 2005)

Mukluks are my favorite piece of issure kit. Pretty darn good. The helmets are pretty decent as well (compared to others).


----------



## Matt_Fisher (17 Feb 2005)

Favorite issued piece of kit:

M16A2 Service Rifle
"My rifle without me is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless."  My Rifle by Major General WH Rupertus, USMC

Couldn't be true to my Marine self without saying that.

CF issued gear that I most liked:  Mosquitoe/Bug headnet.  As beekeeper dorky as that thing looked, it allowed me to have many nights of semi-decent sleep without the irritation of hearing a mosquitoe buzzing around your ear.  Wouldn't wear the thing during the day, only at night when I was sleeping.

Marine issued gear that I like the most:  Polartec 300 fleece jacket.


----------



## Freddy Chef (17 Feb 2005)

*Matt*,

General Rupertus forgot about SAW Gunners, and GPMG Gunners ~ more accurately = *â ?Your weapon is your lifeâ ?*. I'm sure the General was going by the creed *â ?Every Marine is a riflemanâ ?*.

Favourite combination of CF Issue kit: 

Hexamine Fuel Tab's + Canteen Cup Stove + Canteen Cup + Water Re-Sup + IMP.

NDHQ had to discontinue the Fuel Tab's, hadn't they! 

In general, any kit that I can exchange with/sign from the QM after I've NS'ed it, or depleted it.


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2005)

LOL, sure, NDHQ discontinued the fuel tabs, but they're still available if you know where to look.  Most QMs probably have a stash of the things in some back corner, or you can go to a surplus place for 'em.


----------



## Ralph Wigum (17 Feb 2005)

One thing that I really like is my 2 quart water canteen ;D its really nice for recce guys(excluding me im not qualifited yet). Its really nice because when u drink 1/2 of the canteen ur can squeeze out all of the air so it does not shake around and make lots of nice that might give u away to the enemy.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (18 Feb 2005)

Ralph Wigum said:
			
		

> One thing that I really like is my 2 quart water canteen ;D its really nice for recce guys(excluding me im not qualifited yet). Its really nice because when u drink 1/2 of the canteen ur can squeeze out all of the air so it does not shake around and make lots of nice that might give u away to the enemy.



I guess you haven't gotten with the 'revolution in hydration affairs' aka Camelbak...lol

I get a kick out of these "I've got to be careful of my noise discipline"  posts.  
Son,  if the enemy is close enough to hear the water in your canteen sloshing, that's the least of your problems.


----------



## big_johnson1 (18 Feb 2005)

My airforce flying wedge! Cocked jauntily to the right, of course!


----------



## Ralph Wigum (19 Feb 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I guess you haven't gotten with the 'revolution in hydration affairs' aka Camelbak...lol
> 
> I get a kick out of these "I've got to be careful of my noise discipline"   posts.
> Son,   if the enemy is close enough to hear the water in your canteen sloshing, that's the least of your problems.



I do have a camelbak which i had to buy my self and it works really good for riding in the iltis. I would be really nice if CF issused camelbacks but they dont which sucks.


----------



## Troopasaurus (19 Feb 2005)

They do issue Camelbaks.


----------



## Pte.M13 (20 Feb 2005)

just gotta go somwhere hot enough  :


----------



## Farmboy (20 Feb 2005)

Favorite piece of Issue gear????


   That would be my Ranger cap badge   ;D


----------



## q_1966 (22 Feb 2005)

Though I had to buy it myself, The British Combat Sweater...by far one of the warmest pieces of kit I have


----------



## Sapper24 (22 Feb 2005)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Favorite piece of Issue gear????
> 
> 
> That would be my Ranger cap badge  ;D


Ranger cap badge? well, obviously it is a cap badge but what does it look like?


----------



## Gayson (23 Feb 2005)

It looks like my avatar, only it is all silver.


----------



## chrisf (23 Feb 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Bivy bag - the original one that are REAL GOR-TEX - not the new Mustang safety "reasonable" handdrawn faximile of gortex.
> 
> The only issue piece of kit I think I actually use...   ;D



Out of curiosity, how can you tell the difference? Mine doesn't say Goretex on it anywhere, but it also doesn't say Mustang on it...


----------



## Crisco (15 Jun 2008)

I love the gortex jacket too, made a nice pillow on BMQ  I'm also a huge fan of the balaclava too, beats the neck gaiter as it always slides down haha.


----------



## dangerboy (15 Jun 2008)

Crisco said:
			
		

> I love the gortex jacket too, made a nice pillow on BMQ



I will have to disagree with you on this one. it may make a good pillow but as a combat jacket it blows, very poorly designed and not very practical for dismounted infantry operations.


----------



## Crisco (15 Jun 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I will have to disagree with you on this one. it may make a good pillow but as a combat jacket it blows, very poorly designed and not very practical for dismounted infantry operations.


  

Your right too but the thing is that if they made it any less it wouldn't be suitable for 3 seasons. Gotta give alittle to get a little. But yeah if I could change something about it, I would make it less puffy. If your wearing it in an environment were less insulation would make it to cold you should be wearing your parka anyways  Second fav peice of kit is the would have to be the new MK IIII boots, once molded to your feet with some right insoles.. heaven..  Also water resistance, bye bye gortex haha.


----------



## Teflon (16 Jun 2008)

Leave Pass


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jun 2008)

Crisco, they are not Mk IV boots.  They are boots, general purpose.

I really miss the first gen Goretex jacket.  They had the pocket on the left sleeve, therefore making it accessible to most right handed people.  Not sure why they changed it?

My favourite piece of gear.. hmm.. tough one.  Issued?  That'll be even tougher...

Wait out.


----------



## PaulD (19 Jun 2008)

Just got issued the Goretex jacket and found it to be too heavy and difficult to stuff into my pack.  It already uses 3-layer Goretex so I don't understand the pupose of the additional nylon inner liner as not only does it add bulk but severly hampers it's breathability.  I also have to go through 2 zippers in order to open up ONE pit zip using teeny tiny zipper pulls.  The face fabric looks to be made of a cotton/nylon which I thought was odd for a Goretex parka.  Not a huge leap from the OD Green Goretex parka.  Just my $0.02 CDN.


----------



## Crisco (22 Jun 2008)

I think it's that way because you can get away with wearing it during winter climate. When it starts getting really cold thats when you bust out the parka but like I said they probably tried to meet in the middle of everything, but it is kinda puffy... look at the bright side.. the more puff, the better of a pillow it makes


----------



## PaulD (24 Jun 2008)

I've always used my gas mask carrier as a pillow.  No point getting _too_ comfortable during an Ex.  ;D


----------



## spr_sldr (16 Jul 2008)

Favorite piece of issued kit hmmm, 
all my CADPAT kit after doin my training with OD and Webbing, not that i dont like webbing its a great platform but i like the tac vest design better but unfortunatly thats where my appreitiation for it ends there are much better load bearing systems and vests in production and use.


----------



## harry8422 (16 Jul 2008)

i like th cadpat sleeping bag liner  the best


----------



## lou-reed (16 Jul 2008)

I may date myself, but I find it hard to beleive that no one has listed their "boots, super stupid" as their favourite piece of issue gear.  I do not know if they are still issued but the combat overboot was the best piece of kit I ever had the privilege of having in my kit but never wearing.  If you managed to get the zipper done all the up without it breaking, your feet would be dry but your heels would become hamburger within a few hundred metres of a slow walk.  They were a fine compliment to the old rain suit emsemble which comes in at a close second to my favourite piece of issue gear.


----------



## jeffb (6 Aug 2008)

lou-reed said:
			
		

> I may date myself, but I find it hard to beleive that no one has listed their "boots, super stupid" as their favourite piece of issue gear.  I do not know if they are still issued but the combat overboot was the best piece of kit I ever had the privilege of having in my kit but never wearing.  If you managed to get the zipper done all the up without it breaking, your feet would be dry but your heels would become hamburger within a few hundred metres of a slow walk.  They were a fine compliment to the old rain suit emsemble which comes in at a close second to my favourite piece of issue gear.



Those things were awesome! I'm sure they made sense to someone somewhere and I guess in theory I can see what they were supposed to do but come on...  The old rain gear was pretty sweet too. If you didn't get wet from the rain, you were certainly going to get wet from sweating.


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (6 Aug 2008)

I assume the Ranger blanket is the US poncho liner? Thats what we called them(in fact, thats what they were). A fine piece of kit, along with old US M 65 jacket liner. I thought the 82 pattern webbing was just the cats meow. Compared to the 64 pattern, it was.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Aug 2008)

Stick, Pointed C1A1 NSN 000000000000000000000001  8)


----------



## elecgitarguy (30 Dec 2008)

the 82 ruck .*cough*

but seriously..ICE combat jacket and my gortex boots  :-*


----------



## Lerch (30 Dec 2008)

Bivvy bag and the neck gaiter


----------



## Franko (30 Dec 2008)

My Leo 2.        ;D

Regards


----------



## RCDtpr (30 Dec 2008)

I love my gortex pants.  I'm also a fan of the new compression sack tht came with the new ruck (which I hate).  The compression sack savdes me a lot of room in my vehicle though......which is always nice  ;D


----------



## canadianmak (30 Dec 2008)

Polar fleece's


----------



## Eric_911 (30 Dec 2008)

Issued gear?

LMC's (not really gear, but issued) Flight gloves, Goretex socks... and the Camelbak comes in handy depending on what your doing. 

The Inova microlights can also be nifty. PSCN 6210-20-A07-1655 to 1658 to . I clip 'em on my pack, but you can also look uber cool in KAF if you clip it in a button hole near your collar.  :

Jacket, Stealth and Trousers, Stealth are tecnically an "issued" piece of gear, albeit to snipers IIRC.... NSN 8415-21-912-4995 to 5002. Not my personal favorite, but well recieved by many.

Last but not least.... a black marker, boxcutter, clipboard and tape gun. Wohoo.....


----------



## dapaterson (30 Dec 2008)

The olive drab combat scarf.  Most versatile, flexible thing  - sort of like the sneed in "The Lorax" - it can be anything.


----------



## FiorGoBasPLT (30 Dec 2008)

Green supremacy hood anyone?


----------



## Recon 3690 (2 Apr 2009)

C2 or C6 or the 50 Ma Deuce Rock & Roll with authoritay


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 Apr 2009)

Ration Card


----------



## 3VP Highlander (2 Apr 2009)

Ranger blanket


----------



## - m i l l e y - (2 Apr 2009)

I agree with Ration Card


----------



## aesop081 (2 Apr 2009)

TD claims


----------



## Fusaki (2 Apr 2009)

Parka shell, for the following reasons:

-blocks the wind, but it's light enough to patrol in

-cut big in the arms and shoulders for ease of movement, very comfortable

-big cargo pockets hang low enough to be reached when wearing the ballistic vest

-fleece warming pockets keep the hands warm when wearing thin shooting gloves

-the hood can be (and usually is) removed

-the Softie is a perfect insulating layer for it

The parka shell should be improved with:

-the addition of shoulder pockets like on the combat jacket

-the addition of pit zips


----------



## uniballer (2 Apr 2009)

FiorGoBasPLT said:
			
		

> Green supremacy hood anyone?





Gotta respect the chicken hood


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Apr 2009)

The old multi fuelled lunar lander mountain stove, AKA fireball.  As long as you kept the pump well lubed and the generator in good shape, they could be a lifesaver.


----------



## Recon 3690 (2 Apr 2009)

Yep love my M-1950 & USMC Coleman 550 Peak 1


----------



## Teflon (3 Apr 2009)

uniballer said:
			
		

> Gotta respect the chicken hood



Ah the good old Magic Dream Hood!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The old multi fuelled lunar lander mountain stove, AKA fireball.  As long as you kept the pump well lubed and the generator in good shape, they could be a lifesaver.



Kat,

I actually know a guy that collects and refurbs these things, all models. He owns a paint shop where he mixes true colours for them and has a bunch of original decals for the different ones. Last time I was there he had a double door locker full, _and he won't sell a one of them, even to me. _


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Apr 2009)

Will he sell parts?  I've still got mine, 25 years later.  She's all shiny in spots with plenty of bubbled up paint from brewups.  I've got the Coleman peak single burner too, but nowhere near the character of the old girl.


----------



## Teflon (3 Apr 2009)

Protractor, Rectangular, 6 in., Plastic, C2


----------



## Cleared Hot (3 Apr 2009)

It's a toss up... The 117F? The 3 x magnifier for the MNVG? The hard-to-come-by compass att for MNVG?  Maybe just the MNVG themselves? No, it's gotta be my C8 Heavy Barrel.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (3 Apr 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The olive drab combat scarf.  Most versatile, flexible thing  - sort of like the sneed in "The Lorax" - it can be anything.



Yes, the Combat Scarf is, hands-down, the best thing in the world.



			
				Teflon said:
			
		

> Protractor, Rectangular, 6 in., Plastic, C2



I've got one of those too, pretty handy but not necessarily my favourite.


----------



## Brockvegas (5 Apr 2009)

Bivvy bag, by far. Add six marbles(or small stones) and some 550 cord and you've got a one man tunnel tent. Perfection in cadpat.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Apr 2009)

Changed my mind, I now vote AEV, hands down.


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (5 Apr 2009)

Bivvy bag for sure


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Apr 2009)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> Bivvy bag, by far. Add six marbles(or small stones) and some 550 cord and you've got a one man tunnel tent. Perfection in cadpat.



Elaborate.. please.  This sounds like an interesting "mod"


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Ummm.... how do the 6 marbles / stones work ?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Apr 2009)

My assumption would be putting them into the sides/corners, then tying a string around them so they become fixed points.  From there, they can be attached to with other strings or pickets?

Maybe a hammock style can even be made from this?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2009)

My new favorite is the flight suit (and jacket).  1 or 2 piece, doesn't matter.

2 reasons:

1.  no more boot bands (I *always* managed to get them damn hooks caught up in my socks); and

2.  Cpl ranks seems to look alot like Capt ranks on the slip-ons.  This was confirmed by the CP02, PO1 and MCpl that all saluted me while I was walking around clearing out of Stad and the Dockyard last week.   

 ;D


----------



## helpup (8 Apr 2009)

When I first joined "the Bag" was considered the best piece of kit in NATO.  ( Sleeping bag Arctic, innner, outer, or liner.  Then in the early 90's when we got the Gortex bag to keep "The Bag" dry it became the best piece of kit in NATO.  Since then my priorities have moved on but still I look back fondly for all the times it was cold and miserable out and I had a chance to crawl into "the bag" for a bit of down time.  Now though I add anything that gives me an edge in staying alive,  if for no other reason then at some point I want to be able to get back into "the Bag" for some more down time.


----------

